# С Днем Рожденья, Chinaski



## Ботан

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 16.06.2011:

-Chinaski (Возраст: скрыт или неизвестен)


От имени администрации SafeZone.cc поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## Mila

Поздравляем!


----------



## zirreX

Поздравляю!


----------



## Ботан

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 16.06.2012:

-Chinaski (Возраст: скрыт или неизвестен)


От имени администрации SafeZone.cc поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## shestale

Поздравляю!


----------



## Sfera

Поздравляю.


----------



## aidoqa

поздравляю)


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Alex.M

Поздравляю!


----------



## hoper

Поздравляю!!


----------



## sindr

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Mila

Поздравляю!


----------



## Ботан

1 пользователь празднует День Рожденья на 16.06.2013:

-Chinaski (Возраст: скрыт или неизвестен)


От имени администрации SafeZone.cc поздравляю с Днем Рождения!!!


----------



## shestale

Поздравляю!


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## machito

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## orderman

Поздравляю!


----------



## Sandor

Поздравляю!


----------



## Mila

Поздравляю!


----------



## Sandor

Поздравляю! Желаю здоровья и успехов в нашем полезном деле!


----------



## dzu

Поздравляю !


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## shestale

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## orderman

Поздравляю! Всего наилучшего!


----------



## Chinaski

Спасибо друзья за поздравления! Очень приятно!)) смайл не тот, че то браузер подглючил)


----------



## machito

Поздравляю! Здоровья! Удачи!


----------



## OLENA777

С днем рождения!!!


----------



## Chinaski

Спасибо, очень приятно!


----------



## thyrex

Поздравляю!


----------



## Sfera

С днем рождения!


----------



## Dragokas

Поздравляю с Днюхой, Chinaski !!!


----------



## Chinaski

Большое всем спасибо за поздравления!


----------



## mike 1

Chinaski, с днем рождения. Удачи в учебе на этом ресурсе


----------



## Chinaski

Спасибо, буду стараться.


----------



## Сашка

поздравляю)


----------



## Sergei

поздравляю !


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## orderman

Поздравляю! Пусть во всем сопутствует удача!


----------



## shestale

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## mike 1

С днем рождения!


----------



## Severnyj

С вареньем. Поздравляю


----------



## грум

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## Sfera

Поздравляю 
Упехов!


----------



## Chinaski

Спасибо друзья за поздравления! Очень приятно!


----------



## Кирилл

И мои поздравления!


----------



## Chinaski

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> И мои поздравления!


и тебе спасибо)


----------



## fseto

Удачно закончить учебу на SZ и достичь желаемых результатов!!!


----------



## Кирилл

fseto написал(а):


> Удачно закончить учебу на SZ и достичь желаемых результатов!!!


И к юбилейному 10 поздравлению в этой теме появиться))
Осталось немного!


----------



## Chinaski

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> И к юбилейному 10 поздравлению в этой теме появиться))


тем более у меня юбилей, 30-ка))


----------



## fseto

Chinaski написал(а):


> тем более у меня юбилей



по любому нужно отметить ДР


----------



## Кирилл




----------



## Chinaski

)) отмечать начну с четверга, потом в пятницу и субботу) прямо сегодня ни как не получается)


----------



## Кирилл

Ты давай тока что бы не три года жизни за три дня)))


----------



## Chinaski

Koza Nozdri, )) все под контролем, я практически не пью так что волноваться не о чем)


----------



## Phoenix

Поздравляю !


----------



## SNS-amigo

Chinaski, Здоровья и Благополучия!


----------



## Chinaski

Phoenix, SNS-amigo, спасибо!


----------



## machito

Chinaski, везунчик, некоторые умудрились по два раза поздравить


----------



## Chinaski

machito, чем больше тем лучше)


----------



## ScriptMakeR

Chinaski, 
Поздравляю! Тридцатник - классный юбилей. Я весь день Сектор Газа слушал


----------



## Chinaski

ScriptMakeR, спасибо)


----------



## OLENA777

Поздравляю!!!Здоровья и удачи во-всем желаю!!!


----------



## Drongo

С Днём Рождения. Всех благ и счастья. И море клубники. Такая аппетитная. Поделись. )


----------



## Кирилл

Drongo написал(а):


> И море клубники. Такая аппетитная. Поделись. )





OLENA777 написал(а):


> Поздравляю!!!Здоровья и удачи во-всем желаю!!


А я осенью приеду куплю у нее)))


----------



## SNS-amigo

Koza Nozdri, клубника то сейчас плодоносит. Осенью уже варенье будет.


----------



## Chinaski

Drongo, OLENA777, спасибо за поздравления!


----------



## Кирилл

OLENA777, когда у тебя клубника растет ??


----------



## Chinaski

в центральной части РФ растет в июне, у нас (Смоленск) уже вовсю плодоносит


----------

